# Can't pour fuel in my tractor - hurt back.



## bubba777 (Aug 28, 2011)

I am new to the forum. Just went thru a big operation on my back. I can't pour fuel in my tractor. Hurts to much to lift and bend over at the same time. I went googling for a self-priming siphon hose that I had heard about some years ago. I found one called the Super Jiggler - superjiggler.com

Does anybody know if this thing actually does what it promises or if this is all hype?? Please let me know....I am in pain.....thanks for your help....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to tractorforum! I'm unsure about those specifically, but I do know they make bellows pumps for kerosene heaters and such, and these do work well.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I would think any sort of electric pump should work ( type for pulling oil from engines) - maybe even one from a junkyard - hook it to a 12volt battery .


----------



## bubba777 (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks folks for your input


----------



## bigdaddygb (Jul 24, 2011)

DO NOT USE AN ELECTRIC OIL PUMP FOR FUEL!!!! POTENTIAL EXPLOSION.....!!!!!!! hand pump or hand crank pumps or jiggle pumps only please. 
jiggle pumps or ok if going from higher to lower location I had trouble going the other way.. hand syphon pumps work great.. and depending on how much gas your putting in.. if it's in a drum.. just get a hand crank pump


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Get a fuel hose.put one end in the fuel can,and the other in the tank.blow air into the fuel can,and the pressure will push the fuel into the tank.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I use a stool , set the gas can on it and tip it over until fuel poures into the fuel opening. Did I mention I'm lazy, with no back problem. Just to though. That's how I learned to do that.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Try Tractor Supply,they offer couple good ones and the price is fair.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The jiggler,and Super-Jiggler will work.They have a one-way valve,in the end,and you put that end into the fuel can,and move it up and down,which opens/closes the valve,resulting in suction.However,the fuel source should be higher than the receiving tank,as with any siphon system.You can buy them at Harbor Freight,and other stores.


----------



## ferguson2case (Mar 7, 2012)

I know this is an older post. But those looking for a good pump check out Harbor Freight. They have 12volt diesel trnsfer pumps for a little over $100. They work great.


----------

